# What version of OBS do I need to download for Mac OS 10.12.6 please ( high Sierra)



## Zomadic (Sep 7, 2020)

What version of OBS do I need to download for Mac OS 10.12.6 please ( high Sierra) and where do I download it


----------



## papag4 (Sep 22, 2020)

Bonjour,
I use 24.0.6 (64 bits ) on a MasBookPro late 2011 with 10.12.6 ( Sierra ) 

Ronan from Paris ( France )


----------

